# Kameras bequem vergleichen



## Markus Kolletzky (26. August 2013)

Immer wieder wird die Frage gestellt, welches Kamera-Modell denn nun besser sei und vor allem, warum. Die Seite http://snapsort.com/compare hat sich dem Thema angenommen und eine recht ausführliche Datenbank aufgebaut, bei der man alle möglichen Kameramodelle miteinander vergleichen und den Kauf abwägen kann.

Habt ihr bspw. gewusst, dass die Canon 1000D gegenüber dem "Dickschiff" 5D Mark III 200ms schneller betriebsbereit ist?

Probiert's aus auf http://snapsort.com/compare

Foto von Tim RT @ flickr


----------

